# Seal



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Currently I'm listening through Seal's discography from his first album in 1991 to last years '7'. Just curious if anybody else likes his music.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I LOVE SEAL! I bought ALL his CDs..even bootlegs. My all-time favorite SEAL CD is "Human Being" - a masterpiece indeed!:angel:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I certainly like that great first album, but I'm not familiar with his work after that. Have to check it out.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Don't like the seal....HATE the seal!


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I voted for _Seal II_. It's his best selling and most well know album but for good reason. It has a great opener in _Bring It On_ plus others great songs like _Kiss From a Rose, Don't Cry, Prayer for the Dying_.
I love his newest album _7_. Return to classic Seal! Love that the first thing you hear is his voice on _Daylight Saving_ really draws you in. Probably my second favorite Seal album.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Last option selected. I've never heard his music.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Fantastic voice and wonderful tunes! I haven't listened to his music in a while. Thanks!


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Iean said:


> I LOVE SEAL! I bought ALL his CDs..even bootlegs. My all-time favorite SEAL CD is "Human Being" - a masterpiece indeed!:angel:


What bootlegs do you have?


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

CDs said:


> What bootlegs do you have?


1. 2007 Royal Variety Performance
2. German Idol Performances :angel:


----------

